# [Firefox] Et les Personas. Soucis avec barre personnelle !

## HazeC5

Salut !

Voilà depuis quelques versions de Firefox ,j'ai découverts  Personas , en fait depuis que c'est apparu par défaut dans le navigateur, car visiblement cela fait déjà depuis 2007 que ce système de gestion des thèmes existe mais dont j'ignorais l'existence.

Seulement voilà depuis que j'utilise ce système de thème , il m'est impossible d'avoir ma barre personnalisée. J'ai beau la crée , au lancement suivant elle disparaît ,  et en plus de cela dans la configuration il manque plein de modules, comme addblock et tous ceux qui s'installent avec les plugins additionnels. Pour tout dire ils sont carrément absents.

Dans la soirée j'ai compilé Firefox-3.6-r5 mais le soucis persiste.

D'ailleurs depuis que j'ai installé Firefox-3 ,même avec 1 thème basique, de l'ancienne méthode, ma barre personnelle n'apparaît qu'une fois sur dix, et là aussi des modules complémentaires manquent à l'appel. 

Avec Firefox-2 je n'ai pas du tout ce soucis, je configure ma barre et elle est et reste présente indéfiniment. 

Cela m'ennuie particulièrement car cette barre personnelle m'est bien pratique. Et je ne vais quand même pas downgrader Firefox pour revenir à la version 2.0.0.19 ....   :Embarassed:   :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'aimerais donc avoir des retours pour savoir si je suis le seul dans ce cas (d2_racing l'a aussi... ) et/ou si quelqu'un a rencontré ce soucis et a réussi à le résoudre.

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou autre donc j'hésite à ouvrir un bug sur bugzilla, d'autant que ça peut aussi arriver sur d'autres distributions, donc dans ce cas c'est sur le bugzilla de Firefox qu'il faudrait aller.

Par avance merci, et bonne fin de soirée!   :Wink: 

@+

----------

## kernelsensei

La barre personnelle c'est la quelle ? Celle avec les bookmarks ? J'utilise aussi les personas et ça donne ça (avec quelques addons).

----------

